# What do you think of my layout design?



## AllenB

It's 13 feet in length and 3.5 feet wide (it's up against a wall and 3.5 feet is about all I can lean over). The turns are tight (15" 30 degrees and 18" 30 degrees). The Anyrail program is great except there are a few things I haven't figured out yet like exactly how to bend the flex to make the rail yard look decent and how to add on to the board without making the addition look so dark. ??
Opinions welcome!!!
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff35/smawgunner/2007_0724ring0001.jpg


----------



## tkruger

Looks good. I have a 15" turn in my layout. Be careful on the length of the rolling stock you plan to run. 50 foot or less cars work best. Anything larger will require that the couplers be mounted on the trucks to avoid derailing. Also do not plan to run steamers larger than 2-6-2s. Most steamers that are X-8-X will bind on the corners. The Tyco locos are an exception to this.


----------



## tankist

first of all, 18R will restrict you to very short equipment. i would avoid 15 like a plague. i'd try to for for bigger if at all posible radius .
your yard - would go for a ladder instead of diamond. meaning one turnout from main leading into yard and branching into ladder. or even compound ladder to squish another car or two.
notice, you have 2 reversing loop instances. if you insist that you really want them i'd definitely recommend DCC. you will need 2 auto reversing circuits to prevent short
overall the given space IMHO calls for a dog bone layout. but it is up to you obviously

EDIT;
can you post your space limitations?
i'm not master planner but i might have couple of ideas for you. (will sit down with Anyrail bit later)


----------



## AllenB

I think you are correct on the 15. I'm going to modify to an 18". I'm only going to be running one engine at a time but I want the option of doing the loop clockwise then counter-clockwise if needed without backing up/removing. 
My space limitations cause me to have only 3.5 feet of depth. The wall is 13 feet long. I can expand the add on to the right of the rectangle to 3.5 feet deep as well to accommodate for the 18" curve.
But yeah, I'd love for you to see what you can come up with.
Allen



tankist said:


> first of all, 18R will restrict you to very short equipment. i would avoid 15 like a plague. i'd try to for for bigger if at all posible radius .
> your yard - would go for a ladder instead of diamond. meaning one turnout from main leading into yard and branching into ladder. or even compound ladder to squish another car or two.
> notice, you have 2 reversing loop instances. if you insist that you really want them i'd definitely recommend DCC. you will need 2 auto reversing circuits to prevent short
> overall the given space IMHO calls for a dog bone layout. but it is up to you obviously
> 
> EDIT;
> can you post your space limitations?
> i'm not master planner but i might have couple of ideas for you. (will sit down with Anyrail bit later)


----------



## tankist

i highly recommend to get the "track planning for realistic operation" book. it is extremely helpful asset

here is a very quick one. i just crashed last night. it is not perfect as the matter of fact it is not suggestion of "do that!" it is still have the problem of reach. i'm rather trying to demonstrated couple concepts. as such i left out your addon piece (that is very usefull and i will take advantage of it next)

here you have passing siding on top. the train that is getting reversed will not interupt the flow. on the yard you have 4 storage trucks and a short lead/departure line where you going to build your consist. this will allow you to work without "fouling the main" if sufficient lead length allowed.

notice the sections in red is flex track stretched beyoud its natural size . doimg this to conserve pieces to stay within the trial limit 

i will followup with more ideas later today


----------



## AllenB

Looks good. How did you get the pictured imbedded in the post? Also, what switches are you using for the yard? 
Allen



tankist said:


> i highly recommend to get the "track planning for realistic operation" book. it is extremely helpful asset
> here is a very quick one. i just crashed last night. it is not perfect as the matter of fact it is not suggestion of "do that!" it is still have the problem of reach. i'm rather trying to demonstrated couple concepts. as such i left out your addon piece (that is very usefull and i will take advantage of it next)
> here you have passing siding on top. the train that is getting reversed will not interupt the flow. on the yard you have 4 storage trucks and a short lead/departure line where you going to build your consist. this will allow you to work without "fouling the main" if sufficient lead length allowed.
> notice the sections in red is flex track stretched beyoud its natural size . doimg this to conserve pieces to stay within the trial limit
> i will followup with more ideas later today


----------



## tankist

and just to stress a point - if you like your own design- by all means go for it.

all switches are atlas custom #4. 
to attach pictures i upload it into my photo hosting service (proud fotki.com user ) and then embed link to it into post with Picture tags.

ok perhaps a long shot but here is another idea. dog bone basically.again, not saying "build this!" just another concept demo. 

minimum radius is 22. you still have a yard, with dedicated engine spur (with some facilities perhaps) and reversing loop. i assumed you have access from all sides but the top. you have room to add more switches for more yard lines ie, i didn't put runaround into it and it can be arranged completley in a different way. yard can be moved to the long straight back line bu then it will be not as easy to reach and as such IMO not the best staging area. i'll followup shortly.

and guys, don't let me be the only guy suggesting stuff. lets hear it!


----------



## tankist

thats what i mean by moving yrd to the back.
reversing loop moved to the right














BTW instead of printig out a design and then take picture of it, you can export as JPG and just attach if you can't host it somwhere


----------



## AllenB

Good stuff. It fits along the back wall of the basement so I only have access to the front. The left and right side and back are all walls. That's why I went with the 3.5 feet of reach.

Mission accomplished..thanks TMan.

Also, Look at this picture...the far right of the layout. I can't seem to find a runout that you can use in a curve that will compensate or exchange for a curve piece. It throws everything off.


----------



## T-Man

Allen, with photo bucket just copy the url and use the postcard and paste. Delete the http already in the box before pasting and the photo will show. I normally use a medium quality at photobucket a lot of users have trouble with larger pictures.

Anton, what is the program you are using for the layouts? I think I missed that post.


----------



## tankist

AllenB said:


> Also, Look at this picture...the far right of the layout. I can't seem to find a runout that you can use in a curve that will compensate or exchange for a curve piece. It throws everything off.


well the right snap switch you used in the apex of right half loop will come as close to 18R section that you would use. snap switch has effective radius* of ~18 while custom #4 around 24. but in reality you will be able to close that loop almost without cheating.



T-Man said:


> Anton, what is the program you are using for the layouts? I think I missed that post.


anyrail


----------



## AllenB

How would you set that side up Anton so it doesn't look so disjointed?
Allen


----------



## tankist

in reality that turnout near which you have dijoint is held by 2 flextracks. you can just flex them to conform a bit. also make your first track in the yard connect back to the main, that will be your run-around/staging/arival/departure track. much more functionality you could also start the ladder bit to the left by removing straight section between your return loop and yard ladder (se the very first diagram)

well, even with 18R an resulting ~40 inch depth this will be quite a reach. make sure:
1. your table low enough
2. you have step/stool to get on to reach further
3. make sure you posses sufficient height 

EDIT:
and BTW, do you have to have such yard?


----------



## AllenB

Here is an update!


----------



## tankist

not to burst your bubble, but IMHO the reach will be excruciating, perhaps it will make you lose interest. if the top right corner will experience derailments (and there is posibility) and it is over 4 feet to reach. also the 2 paired turnouts on middle right. getting up there to rerail let alone maintain will not be fun to say the least. and then you talking about bridges which imply elevation change. this for sure will not be smooth

that S curve on the right (red reverse section) makes me shiver. i would expect nastiness there all the time

you never said what do you want of your layout. continuous operation, switching, yard, operating, etc?


----------



## AllenB

tankist said:


> not to burst your bubble, but IMHO the reach will be excruciating, perhaps it will make you lose interest. if the top right corner will experience derailments (and there is posibility) and it is over 4 feet to reach. also the 2 paired turnouts on middle right. getting up there to rerail let alone maintain will not be fun to say the least. and then you talking about bridges which imply elevation change. this for sure will not be smooth
> that S curve on the right (red reverse section) makes me shiver. i would expect nastiness there all the time
> you never said what do you want of your layout. continuous operation, switching, yard, operating, etc?


You may be right. I may have to rethink the length and leave a foot or so to squeeze between the wall and the right side. Could put a trap door in but that's a pain. The layout is going to be a basement recreation thing.


----------



## tworail

Anton's idea of reducing the width is a very good idea if the layout is to be in a corner. It's a major PITA to get to the back sides once the width is more than 3 feet unless there is access panel etc built in.


----------



## AllenB

Okay guys, I sliced off a foot on one side. That'll give me about a foot and maybe a half to slide between the table and the wall to pick up/fetch pieces...which won't happen because I'll do such a great job building this...it'll be perfect:laugh::laugh::laugh: It'll also give me access to the bottom right portion on both sides so I expanded that to 4 feet allowing me a 22" radius. 

This Anyrail program is pretty darn cool :smokin:


----------



## tworail

Looking good Allen.

Do you have any ideas about what kind of industry might be served on the layout?

Something I like about this design is that due to the dual reverse loops it is more realistic as far as actual train operations go - point to point. Or you can go around the loop


----------



## tworail

Also can you post the anyrail file? That way we can all edit it without trying to recreate the design from scratch


----------



## AllenB

tworail said:


> Also can you post the anyrail file? That way we can all edit it without trying to recreate the design from scratch


It says invalid file when I go to attach it. ??

I'm not sure exactly what I'll do with the scenery just yet. A small 4-6 building or so town may go in the lower right portion.


----------



## tworail

Hmm I thought we could attach any file type, let me see what the problem is.


----------



## tworail

test anyrail file upload


----------



## tworail

OK looks like it worked!


----------



## AllenB

Hmm...worked that time. Must have screwed it up the first time.

Had to go back to the 3.5 wide lower portion as it's tight in the basement (Man Cave). The wet bar is too close to the layout. Might spill beer on it. 
Allen


----------



## tworail

AllenB said:


> Hmm...worked that time. Must have screwed it up the first time.


I had to change the system to allow uploads for that file type, as it only allows images by default. So you didn't screw it up


----------



## tankist

notice the red marks in your flex sections. unless you changed the default settings these are warning you that radius is less then 14.5 ouch
the rule of the S turns you have to have at least a straight section between the curves. the opposing lurch (or side-swing) will render that section to be a very frustrating one.

with that access area it will be much more doable. 

you could go for "pan handle" layout (see attached) making a right portion your continuous 4x8 and the rest as a accessible 2ft shelf.


----------



## AllenB

tankist said:


> notice the red marks in your flex sections. unless you changed the default settings these are warning you that radius is less then 14.5 ouch
> the rule of the S turns you have to have at least a straight section between the curves. the opposing lurch (or side-swing) will render that section to be a very frustrating one.
> 
> with that access area it will be much more doable.
> 
> you could go for "pan handle" layout (see attached) making a right portion your continuous 4x8 and the rest as a accessible 2ft shelf.


Very True Anton. How about this:


----------



## tankist

that's better.
but in either case, build what seems to you like best (if i had that room i'd go with 4x8 + panhandle or even a "T"). don't glue the rails down and just try to run things to see how it works out.


----------

